

Warfighting (1997) [pdf] - wyc
http://www.clausewitz.com/readings/mcdp1.pdf

======
tcopeland
This is in the "Commandant's Choice" section of the 2013 USCM reading list:

[http://militaryprofessionalreadinglists.com/revisions/36#com...](http://militaryprofessionalreadinglists.com/revisions/36#commandant-
s-choice)

Plenty of classics on that list - one of my favorites is "Quartered Safe out
Here" by George MacDonald Fraser. Good stuff.

~~~
jaryd
Another great one is "Gates of Fire" by Pressfield

~~~
tcopeland
A slew of other military reading lists agree with you; it was on the Army
Chief of Staff 2011 list, both the 2008 and 2009 USMC lists, and the Army
"Maneuver Center of Excellent" 2011 list.

